# 44 Special Reloads in a Special Revolver



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Thought I'd shoot the Uberti Bisley Single Action Army 5-1/2" barrel.
This revolver is chambered in the popular .44 Special.

I have been experimenting with Alliant Powder, American Select Premium Ultra-Clean
Smokeless Shotshell powder for some time now.

American Select is a dual-purpose gunpowder, meaning it can be used in Shotguns
as well as Handguns. In Alliant's Reloading Guide, the data is under Cowboy
Action Loads, so that's what I follow.

So far I am still very happy with American Select and my reload for the 44 Special.
I have been using it in my 45 Colt also, with good results.

44 Special Reload
240 gr Lazer Cast bullet, miked at .432 dia (barrel miked .430),
4.5 grs Alliant American Select, (does not leave a huge powder to bullet space),
CCI 350 Magnum Large Pistol primer, (running low on CCI 300)
.44 Special R-P (Remington) cartridges (reloaded many times),
760 fps?

The reason I was using CCI 350 Magnum Large Pistol Primers, is that I was
running low on CCI 300 Regular Large Pistol Primers. I had the brick of the CCI 350's
forever so I thought I needed to start trying to use them up. I reduced my powder
by 10 percent.

Results; very clean burning powder, no powder granulars left over. No black
spotted primers. No flattened primers, still some radius on edge.
No split or abused cases.

I have got better groups since that target has been shoot.


----------

